# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευη μονιμης κατοικιας(κλουβα) με διαστασεις 6μ Χ 2.5μ Χ 2μ

## vasilis.a

αποφασισα μετα απο πολλα χρονια να κανω αυτο που παντα ηθελα για τα πουλια μου.μεγαλωσα απο μικρος εχοντας παντα στην κατοχη μου παπαγαλακια και ενυδρεια.οσο περνουσε ο καιρος τοσο πιο πολυ μου αρεσαν και εξελισσομουν.τα λιγα εγιναν πολλα και τα ασχημα εγιναν ομορφα.ποτε δν μου αρεσαν τα μικρα κλουβια παντα εκανα πατεντεσ και ειχα μεγαλα κλουβια,επειδη πιστευω πως αν εχεις καποιο ζωακι πρεπει να του παρεχεις οσο το δυνατον καλυτερες παροχες και σωστη-ανετη διαβιωση.πριν λιγες μερες τελειωσα την κατασκευη ενος σπιτιου με πανελ διαστασεων 3μ Χ 2,5μ Χ 2μ,υψους και αυλη με διπλο συρμα 2 ιντσων διαστασεων 3μ Χ2,5μ Χ 2μ.η ολη κατασκευη στοιχισε περιπου 350-400 ευρω.συντομα θα ανεβασω φωτο.ομολογω πως πλεον ειμαι περηφανος και οφειλω να ευχαριστησω τον πατερα μου για βοηθεια του,την γυναικα μου και την κορη μου(που με εχασαν για αρκετες μερες).σκοπος μου ειναι να φιλοξενησω τα 13 μικρα παπαγαλακια μου,τα 3 κακαρικι τις 4 καρδερινες και τα 4 καναρινια μου αρχικα.επισης με τον καιρο ελπιζω εκει να βρουν στεγη ασφαλεια  τροφη και αγαπη και αλλα πουλια τα οποια ''βαραινουν'' τους ιδιοκτητες τους για οποιονδηποτε λογο.
στο σπιτακι εχω βαλει φυσικα κλαδια και ενα δεντρο 1.5 μετρου με απλωμενα κλαδια.εφτιαξα 3 μεριες για τις καρδερινες με κλαδια ελατου και πευκου.εβαλα 3 φωλιες για τα budgie.τα 2 κακαρικια και τα 4 καναρινια τα εχω σε κλουβια στο σπιτι γιατι ετοιμαζουν απογονους.στν αυλη της κλουβας εχω φυτεψει χορτα απο τον κηπο,μια ροδια μια κορομηλια κουμαριες και ρεικι.προσθεσα καποια μεγαλα ισια κλαδια και εναν πλατανο 2μετρων υψους.στις επομενες μερες θα εχω και φωτο,οτι θελει καποιος να με ρωτησει ευχαριστως να απαντησω.

----------


## οδυσσέας

βασιλη καλως ηρθες.
 χαιρομαι που εφτιαξες χωρο για τα πουλια σου και περιμενω φωτογραφιες. 

τα πουλια θα ειναι ολα μαζι?

----------


## vasilis.a

σε ευχαριστω να εισαι καλα..ναι μαζι θα ειναι οχι ακομη ομως σε λιγο καιρο.τωρα ακομη εχω κρατησει σπιτι ενα ζευγαρι κακαρικι και 2 ζευγαρια καναρινια.παρεπιπτοντως.. δεν μου επιτρεπεται η επισυναψη αρχειων ,δεν ξερω γιατι..

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Βασίλη καλός όρισες στην παρέα !! Περιμένουμε της πρώτες φώτο να θαυμάσουμε την κλουβάρα !!!*  :Happy0064:

----------


## kwstas.m

βασιλι καλος ηρθες στην παρεα μας να σε ροτησο κατι σχετικο με το πανελ ξερεισ τις ιδιοτεροτητες του? γιατι αν το πανελ το καλοκερι το χτιπαει ο ηλιος θα γινη θερμοκιπιο και γενικα το πανελ κροταει θερμοκρασια ειτε ζεστι (καλοκερι) ειτε κριο (χειμονας) δεν θελο να σε απαγοητευσο θα περιμενο τις φοτο να δουμε το κενουριο σπιτι τον φιλον μας

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Βασιλη εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας ο οποιος θα σε βοηθησει να κατανοησεις καλυτερα το forum και τις λειτουργιες του.  

Και εδω μπορεις να μας παρουσιασεις τους φτερωτους σου φιλους Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας. 

Για να  ανεβασεις αρχεια θα πρεπει να πας στο τελος της σελιδας του θεματος που θελεις να τα ανεβασεις και να πατησεις (εξελιγμενη επεξεργασια). στο post που θα ανοιξει θα πρεπει να πατησεις τον συνδετηρα που σου εχω κυκλωσει στην φωτογραφια παρακατω και εισαι ετοιμος.

----------


## Anestisko

Bασιλη καλως ηρθες στην ομορφη παρεα μας.... καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!!!
   Φιλε μου για να σου κοστησε τοσο ακριβα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι υπερπαραγωγη στα ματια μας και επιγειως παραδεισος στα ματακια των φτεροτων σου φιλων!!! :winky:                 Περιμενουμε τις φοτω....!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Μιας και εισαι απο τους λιγους κατοχους κακαρικι.. Να μας ανεβασεις φωτο.. Και γενικα οτι γνωριζει μετα απο ολη την εμπειρια σ με αυτα !!! Ελπιζω να σου πανε ολα κλ και περιμενουμε φωτο

ααα και καλως ορισες στη παρεουλα .. Μας ελπιζω να σου αρεσει εδω

----------


## vasilis.a

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## panos70

Ωραια κλουβα  και κατω απο δεντρα ,προσεξε το καλοκαιρι  οταν θα κοιμουνται εξω το βραδυ μην πιασει καμια μπορα καλοκαιρινη και σου ριξει κατω ολα τα πουλια απο τη δυνατη βροχη.......και χασεις μερικα

----------


## vasilis.a



----------


## vasilis.a



----------


## vasilis.a



----------


## vasilis.a



----------


## vasilis.a

KWSTASM το πανελ ειναι 5 ποντους παχος οποτε δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα  με την μονωση.ειναι ζεστο το χειμωνα και δροσερο το καλοκαιρι.τα πουλια το χειμωνα θα μενουν αποκλειστικα μεσα στο σπιτακι,απο την ανοιξη και μετα θα ειναι μονιμα ανοιχτη η πορτα να μπαινοβγαινουν.εχει αρκετη σκια και στο σημειο που το εφτιαξα δεν το βλεπει ο ηλιος παρα μονο το απογευμα

----------


## vasilis.a

lagreco69 σε ευχαριστω αν και με παιδεψε λιγο η διαδικασια...

----------


## vasilis.a

karakonstantakis  anestisko σας ευχαριστω

----------


## vasilis.a

kostakos σε ευχαριστω και σενα..η παρεα σας δεν μου ειναι αγνωστη εχω επισκευτει παρα πολλες φορες στο παρελθον το forum απλα δεν ειχα κανει εγγραφη..οσο για τα κακαρικι ειναι πολυ ομορφα πουλια μοοιαζουν σε πολλα με τους μεγαλυτερους παπαγαλους,ειναι φιλικα και αεικινητα,τους αρεσει να  τους δινις την προσοχη σου,τους αρεσει το μπανιο και φυσικα θελουν μεγαλο χωρο να σκαρφαλωνουν και να πετουν,μπορουν ευκολα να εκπαιδευτουν κυριως τα αρσενικα.κατα την αρχη του ζευγαρωματος,ο αρσενικος γινεται κτητικος και πολυ επιθετικος μ ολα τα αλλα πουλια που συγκατοικει εκτος απο το ταιρι του γιαυτο και γω τωρα το ζευγαρι το εχω εκτος κλουβας.

----------


## vasilis.a

panos70 αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα με τις καλοκαιρινες μπορες τη νυχτα αλλα θα δω τι θα κανω.ισως σκεπασω ενα σημειο με ναυλον.αν και οταν τα ειχα στο σπιτι μου (παλι εξωτερικη κλουβα)καθε βραδυ εμπαιναν στις φωλιες του και δεν κοιμοντουσαν εξω..θα δουμε

----------


## pkstar

Βασιλη παντα τετοιες κατασκευες σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση... Και λογικα και μονο θα μας εχεις ξαναεπισκεφτει για να εχεις κανει εγγραφη.. Δε εννοω κατι απλα οτι θελησες να γινεις μερος αυτης της παρεας και πιστεψε με δε θα το μετανιωσεις.. Παντως πολλα μπατζακια βλεπω.. Ειναι ζευγαρια η και μικρα??  οντως τα κακαρικι ειναι παπαγαλοι ιδιαιτεροι

----------


## kwstas.m

βασιλι πολι ωρεα η ηδεα σου και το σειμειο με ισκιο και ωρεα θεα αποτι ειδα αλλα αν το καλοκερι σου κραταει αρκετι ζεστα το πανελ να του βαλις ενα διχτι πρασινο που εινε για τα χοραφια δεν ξερο αν καταλαβες πειο ενοω και θα το αφισεις σε αποστασι 20 ποντον απο το πανελ αυτο αν σου κραταει πολι ζεστα ετσι αλλα σαν κατασκειη εινε φοβερι

----------


## stephan

Βασίλη πολύ ωραία η κλούβα σου όπως και τα παπαγαλάκια. Έχω μια απορία ώμος: δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με την συνύπαρξη διαφορετικών ειδών στον ίδιο χώρο;

----------


## antonisflowers

καλησπερα !!! σκεφτομαι να κανω και εγω μια κλουβα για  παπαγαλακια οχι μεγαλη  και εχω μια απορια  .. :sad: 
επειδη απο τις δυο πλευρες ( γωνια) θα υπαρχει τοιχος που σημαινει τουβλο ,τσιμεντο , ασβεστης και ουτε ξερω και γω τι αλλο εχει ενας τοιχος που φαινονται τα τουβλα του ηθελα να μαθω αν υπαρχει περιπτωση το παπαγαλακι πρωτον να φαει κατι απο τα πετραδακια που πιθανον βρει και δευτερον αν εχει την ταση να σκαψει , γκρεμισει η κατι τετοιο την μερια του τοιχου..απο τις αλλες δυο πλευρες θα υπαρχει πλεγμα συρματινο φυσικα..σας ευχαριστω παιδια αν ξερει καποιος !!!

----------


## ninos

γιατι δεν το ασβεστωνεις να εισαι ηρεμος ;

----------


## antonisflowers

καλησπερα νινος !!!! οταν λες ασβεστωνεις???

----------


## ninos

γράψε στο google "ασβέστωμα τοίχων" και θα καταλάβεις.  Γενικά βάφεις και απολυμαίνεις τον τοίχο με υδράσβεστο.

----------


## antonisflowers

σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου νινος ...δηλαδη οπωσ καταλαβα αν ασβεστωσω μια χαρα θα ειναι δεν παθαινουν κατι..

----------


## CyberPanos

Αντιθέτως!! θα πανε και θα το φάνε!
Ο άσβεστης περιεχέι ασβέστιο και συνήθως τα πουλιά πανε και το τρώνε,μου εχει τυχει κιολας και στο λεω απο προσωπική εμπειρια,σε περιπτωση που φανε ασβεστη δεν θα παθουν κατι,ισα ισα φτοιαχνουμε και πετρες ασβεστιου απο ασβεστη,αλλα τωρα απο το ντουβαρι πανω δεν ξερω αλλα εγω δεν θα το εκανα.

----------

